# Flatworm/roundworm Parasites eating Eggs!?!?!?



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I've always had these little greasy buggers they get upto an inch long, about a thick hair's thickness and graft on to EVERYTHING in the tank. Multiple Prazi-pro Doses have come up useless as these spread like wildfire and graft together at the edge of the water in the hundreds in one giant pink spaghetti mass of disgustingness.

None of my piranhas have died because of them, and the Tubeworm/flatworm parasite removal medicine does NOTHING ever!

Well finally today i was syphoning out the eggs when I noticed:

those buggers are on the eggs!!!! Not only that, they're spinning them around and acting like sperm as if they're trying to get "into" the egg but never suceed and swim around with the egg attached.

Now is this a real parasite that's eating my eggs?

Or a stupid hooktype worm that latches onto anything and just so happens to find the eggs a nice piece of anchor to push around and swim in the water with?

They're actually moving the eggs from one side of a 10gallon tank to the other. and there are THOUSANDS of these parasites!

Help! Going crazy wondering if I'm getting my eggs eaten!!!

PS : Is it safe to use prazi pro in egg tank? There is no carbon so maybe this would be a good time to really shock the bastards!


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ottawagoa said:


> Well I've always had these little greasy buggers they get upto an inch long, about a thick hair's thickness and graft on to EVERYTHING in the tank. Multiple Prazi-pro Doses have come up useless as these spread like wildfire and graft together at the edge of the water in the hundreds in one giant pink spaghetti mass of disgustingness.
> 
> None of my piranhas have died because of them, and the Tubeworm/flatworm parasite removal medicine does NOTHING ever!
> 
> ...


 What the hell!! I go back just to see what's happened and EVERY SIGNLE EGG is now COVERED in these sperm worms and the entire egg batch is alive and moving with the eggs all having tails.

Going to go try and take videos and photos.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

They've now officially attached themselves to EVERY single egg in my 10 gallon tank!

Not only that but they're moving all the eggs together in one giant clump, there isn't a single egg not attached to another one thanks to these parasites who are either eating the eggs little by little or just using it as anchor support.

I've taken some photos and videos, they are blurry but please help. Every one of my little 500 piranha eggs now has an artificial tail and is moving throughout my ten gallon tank









Photo 1 Parasite inbetween heater and sponge filter. Upper mid:









Photo 2 Parasite inbetween heater and heater reflection, it's actually half that size due to reflection :









Video 1: Parasite is moving around like a sperm would *ever remember that movie with john travolta and christy allen?* 

Video 2: Parasite is again moving around like a sperm, Big huge parasite comes out of right side of camera area and swims toward back of glass after 10-20 seconds. 

Vide 3 : There isn't much to see. But pay close attention and watch the group of 3 eggs almost perfectly in dead center view at 19 and 20 seconds.. they dont do much.... EXCEPT MOVE!!!! What the hell!? Eggs don't produce tails within 36 hours....


Anyone willing to help me out on this one and can figure out why they feel the need to graft onto the eggs and then attach the eggs in a giant mass will receive 6 Free Purple tinted Red Belly Babies at 1"inch size (won't include shipping but I will ship).

- Worried


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Go sperm go!!!!

I have no idea, keep siphon the tank until they're all gone?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those worms are commonly found in goldfish and other native fish. They live iin the intestine of fishes sometimes burry out of the body, infesting the tank.

Here is a photo of one. I'll find you a treatment in a moment.......don't need any piranha donations. Thanks anyway.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unfortunately, anything you use at this stage will likely kill your fish eggs, they are being killed just the same. PraziPro is the suggested chemical. However, if you are feeding live goldfish are other live food to your piranha discontinue. Salt will also kill these organisms 1 teaspoon per 10g.

These parasites live in the intestine of fish (as stated earlier), they sometimes appear as a large bump on the side of fish, other times they come out of the anus. The parasite then lays more eggs and the problem progresses from there once they hatch.

I'm sure other members will recognize this worm and may have other suitable treatments.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Have you decided what to do yet?


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well i'm absolutely astounded to say that my piranha eggs hatched and grew tails within the 24-36 hour window, those worms weren't attaching to the eggs as they were the fish's developed tail!!!!!

I'm trading in my camera tomorrow so I'll have some really nice macro shots of the babies to show you guys. I'm still in shock how fast they hatched!!!

They were laid on the 23rd and already have tails, fully developed eyes, and are racing around the tank. I have brine shrimp hatched and will be feeding them tomorrow morning!!!

I didn't think fish hatched this quickly but Let me know if this really is a fast hatch or not.. If so i'm going to document the daily growth and comsumption.. maybe these guys are genetically fast starters.. would be nice heh!

Thanks for all the help guys! Looks like it was something harmless and me being completely bent on paranoia lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Keep in mind, if your fry begin to eat the parasites (which they are and will likely eat), your fry are going to be infected and the worm cycle will repeat itself. Just a bit of a warning if you leave the parasite situation untreated. Those worms are blood suckers and will remove vital nutrients from the fish.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

uh dude....they are not harmless.....you obvious have a sh*t ton of them...and your fish are most likely stuffed with them.....you need to treat with prazi for 3 weeks....this could ultimately kill ALL your fish.

If the are in with the eggs...then they are in the parrent tank...thats where they came from...you need to treat that bad.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FA041

Read this text to give you some background info. Capillaria is the main one you should read, but take in the rest too. These parasites originate from native aquatic plants that are untreated and of course live feeder fish. The are commonly brought in by gold fish and guppy's as well as many other live feeder fish.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> uh dude....they are not harmless.....you obvious have a sh*t ton of them...and your fish are most likely stuffed with them.....you need to treat with prazi for 3 weeks....this could ultimately kill ALL your fish.
> 
> If the are in with the eggs...then they are in the parrent tank...thats where they came from...you need to treat that bad.


I will be treating it for medicine, but I HIGHLY doubt it'll kill my fish.

 The parasites have disappeared from the Baby tank (probably due to the Salt water I used to put brine shrimp in the tank).

If my male is still guarding the territory and there are a little bit of superficial skin wounds, is 10g of aquarium salt still ok to use on the parent tank??

I would like to get rid of them simply because I dont want them in my body.

err. I mean is using the method of 1teaspoon per 10g of aquarium salt ok in the adult tank as he's till guarding territory and might be stressed and they haven't been fed in about 6 days too.

SHould I feed them today? I can feed them away from the territory but Idont know if they'd stay away from there....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Dilute the salt first before putting into the parent tank. Try and spread it evenly through the tank. The salt may damage the zyotes (eggs) if anymore are laid.

If you are giving them live feeders, discontinue and use non-live food (cut shrimp/fish).


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

heh, I work at a grocery store so I'm lucky enough to get free Calamari, excess fish guts/body pieces and even beefheart/kidneys.

The only thing I really purchase for my piranhas is Cocktail shrimp, they're perfect size for 2 bites 

I don't like feeding live food, I saw a frog go the way of piranhas this summer and It really turned me off of feeding live.

Just don't like it, especially as it's completely unnecessary as I have high protein/nutrient quality food coming to me for free.

I'll dilute the salt, but I do believe the piranha's are ready to lay eggs (1 male , 3 females all ready to burst) again the next storm which is friday.

I'll be able to guarantee the barometer as a crucial factor in breeding (as well as a large feeding) if they breed again sunday as I have decided to put off water changes as an experiment until the end of the weekend. They haven't eaten since they Laid eggs on the 23rd and the last water change was done on the 17th or 18th.

So back to the salt, I'm going to wait until they either breed or dont this weekend and then will start the dilution on monday.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The next question is how did the worms get in your tank if you don't use live feeders. Any ideas?


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Before I went back to school and moved in with the parents (no rent, 20 min bus ride away) my roommate found a frog in the forest when he was walking and put it in my tank, by the time I saw what was happening it's belly was ripped open spewing out those parasites.

Multiple doses of prazi-pro later they're still alive.. going to try the salt bath after the weekend as a low pressure system is heading in friday night and the piranhas might breed again.

If that doesn't work i'm going to seperately quarantine each piranha for a prazi-pro, mela-fix, then salt bath 1-2month parasite removal while disinfecting the tank and throwing out any ornamental items like plants gravel wood.

These eggs hatched really really fast, i'd like to get these breeding pairs into top shape for a bigger hatching


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The salt should do the trick. You can also net these critters out using a fine net.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to show a crummy digital picture

I have less than 10 deaths and no parasites.

Baby fry have brine shrimp in their stomach, hence the transparent and orange/pink colour.










So far so good!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------

